# Ancient Sites, Rites or Rituals



## wade (Nov 7, 2003)

Here's an image taken this past summer in Belize. Its a Mayan sacrifice, about 1/3 mile into an underground river/cave system:

*Link gone *


(Sorry, its a wee bit large, but its a link from my website)

Wade


----------



## simnine (Nov 7, 2003)

*Link gone *


----------



## steve817 (Nov 17, 2003)

simnine, did you take that in Cozumel by any chance?


----------



## simnine (Nov 17, 2003)

yep. I went on the offroad jeep tour. fun stuff before the cruise ship got stuck on a sandbar off the coast of playa del carmen.


----------



## Sharkbait (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Wade!

Fantastic shot!!!


----------



## imm3 (Dec 6, 2003)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Foresight_Photography (Jan 14, 2004)

In Moab Utah

*Link gone *


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 20, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## FrimpyEIBW (Dec 9, 2007)

Take pictures of historic sites close to you, and tell us about it in your own words...

I'll go first...

Cockspur Island Lighthouse....





Located just off the Atlantic Ocean, at the old entrance to the Savannah River (Georgia) and just beyond Tybee Island (the main lighthouse marking the enterance to the river)...
This little lighthouse was one of several markers (along with Elba Island, and the Savannah Harbor Light. Only Cockspur and Savannah Harbor light still remain.) along the 17 mile cruise from the ocean to Savannah Harbor. It was built in 1857. 
In 1863, when the Union soldiers took Savannah, this little lighthouse saw the whole battle between the Union ships, who were positioned around where I was when I took that picture. The confederate troops were in Ft. Pulaski, which you can see in the background of the picture. 
Take a look at the damage that the Union ships put on the walls of Ft. Pulaski, which fell after 3 days of fierce fighting...








The Cockspur Lighthouse never took a scratch from either side, because both sides knew that they needed the light if they won.

More from me to come, because I love shooting historic sites, and history.


----------



## Marcelle (Jun 21, 2012)

stained glass and details in a church in Brussels, Belgium


----------



## bc_steve (Aug 8, 2013)

Tibet:




kora by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




mani wheel by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




offering yak butter at the pelkor chode monastery by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## stapo49 (Dec 18, 2018)

The Pantheon



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## stapo49 (Sep 14, 2019)

Pillars leading to the Colosseum in Rome.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Sep 15, 2019)

Ayutthaya, Thailand.

Buddhist temple and good selfie location too.


----------



## stapo49 (Oct 18, 2019)

The Pantheon, Rome


----------



## Philmar (Oct 26, 2019)

Moody skies over statue moai at Tongariki, Easter Island by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Bas relief of Angkor Wat by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Roman columns- Jerash, Jordan by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## stapo49 (Nov 11, 2019)

The Roman Baths in Bath, England


----------



## Nwcid (Nov 12, 2019)

Petroglyphs in central Oregon.


----------



## Philmar (Dec 4, 2019)

ancient Nabataean city of Petra by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Dec 4, 2019)

The Treasury as seen through the end of al-siq, Petra in Jordan by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Gardyloo (Dec 8, 2020)

Broch Dun Dornaigil, an iron age fort (ca. 500 - 1000 BCE) in Sutherland, Scotland


----------



## Philmar (Jan 23, 2021)

ruins of Merenid tombs - Fes, Morocco by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Vag7r1 (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Vag7r1 (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Vag7r1 (Apr 21, 2021)




----------

